
I Hate the “Side Hustle” Concept - dataguy12
https://www.coriers.com/i-hate-the-idea-of-the-side-hustle/
======
smt88
The only time I hear people making $100k+ talking about also having a side
hustle, it's in the context of Silicon Valley "influencers". It doesn't seem
to be a thing anywhere else in the US, at least in my experience.

I do often hear people who are lower-middle-class talking about it, but it's
not because of workism. It's just because that's the only way to provide
themselves any kind of safety net.

~~~
dataguy12
That is an interesting point. For some people it's a badge of honor.

For other people it's their only option.

